# Interesting quote from Rashard Lewis about playing for Portland



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Scroll to the bottom of this recap of tonight's game for the quote.



AP recap said:


> Lewis will be one of the most coveted free agents on the market in the offseason and he said the Blazers would be a good destination for him, particularly with his good relationship with McMillan, who used to coach Seattle. "I still got a lot of growing to do myself," Lewis said. "It would be good to grow with these guys and be more of a focal point and be built around."


It should be noted that, when Lewis first said something about opting out earlier this season, he had an exchange with a journalist that went something like this:

Lewis: "Yeah, I'll test the market and see what I can get."
Journalist: "You know only a few teams can offer you what you're making right now, right?"
Lewis: "What? Really? ....... Oh."

So this quote should be taken with a grain (make that a shaker) of salt.

Portland would have to be involved with a sign-and-trade to make it happen, though. That, and I don't see them dealing with a division rival. Plus, if Portland's looking to get rid of Zach, Seattle doesn't make much sense for him. So all things considered, I don't see it happening. Still, it's an interesting thought.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

He seems like a good fit here for the SF spot, but he's also plays Zach type defense...except for the fact that he has the physical tools to become a better defender. Would love to have him here.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

If Lewis wanted to be a more focal point of the offense, we'd have to get rid of Zach first. I'd want to see Roy, Aldridge and Webster get some looks... Add in Lewis, and you might have some problems.

However, he'd be a great pickup either way.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I really do not want Lewis on the Blazers. I think he is one of the most overrated SF's in the league and what's worse is that he believes that he is greater than he is. I would rather have Roy and LMA the focus on offense, and Lewis is a really bad defender.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

wastro said:


> Scroll to the bottom of this recap of tonight's game for the quote.
> 
> Portland would have to be involved with a sign-and-trade to make it happen, though. That, and I don't see them dealing with a division rival. Plus, if Portland's looking to get rid of Zach, Seattle doesn't make much sense for him. So all things considered, I don't see it happening. Still, it's an interesting thought.


Yeah, it might be best for the Sonics and Blazers to involve a third team. Seattle could use an inside player who can make things happen at both ends of the floor, and that's not exactly Z-Bo's M.O. 

As for Lewis' defensive liabilities, if Portland is going to hang onto Udoka, I could see situations where Nate says to Rashard - "you're coming out so that you can watch how Ime defends that guy." And then, once Lewis understands that in order to stay on the floor, he'll have to play defense, he'll start dedicating himself to defense. I could see it working. I'm not sold on Lewis necessarily being the SF that the Blazers should get, but I don't see unmitigated disaster at the move, either.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

he might work on his d a little he is worth looking at, I do think zbo is gone so it might not be a problem


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> If Lewis wanted to be a more focal point of the offense, we'd have to get rid of Zach first. I'd want to see Roy, Aldridge and Webster get some looks... Add in Lewis, and you might have some problems.
> 
> However, he'd be a great pickup either way.


I think the only way Blazers get Lewis is to do a sign and trade involving Zach . . . to make salaries match. I don't see how they would get Lewis (who is looking for a big contract) without including Zach. 

That being said, I don't think the Sonics would be intersted in Zach and once you start taking about a three team deal, I suspect the odds of it happening go way down.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

That's certainly something. For the longest time now people have suggested trying to do a sign and trade for this guy or that guy and each time multitudes of people would say "Why the hell would he want to come here?" So I think it's an extremely possitive thing that a player the caliber of Rashard Lewis would be interested in joining our team.

I don't care if you like Lewis or not. It's a good sign when a big time player (he's arguably the best free agent this off-season, which makes him appear to be even more important than normal) makes a statement like this.

It gives me a warm feeling inside to know that your favorite team is once again looked at positively.

Maybe that's the silver lining of winning a game that totally screws our draft pick. The #1 free agent comes out and makes a statement like this. Had Seattle won he might not have said something like this.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Lewis has been rumbling about leaving the Sonics every since Nate left. From what I have read, he hates what they have done with the team, he has hated every coach selection they have made since he left. Before one reason he wanted to leave was that he wanted to return to Houston to play for his home town, but with Tmac and Yao taking up the salary there, that is not going to happen. So he is probably looking for somewhere to play where he can bring home the fat paycheck and play in a comfortable environment. 

It would be great to add him, but as said above, we need to move Zbo in order to make it happen. It isn't economically feasible without such a move.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well maybe we move zbo which I have to say seems to be the plan

a) draft C pf/c or pf 
b) move zbo and cut miles medicially force retirement
c) get west
d) deal zbo
e) sign Lewis


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Rashard is a legitimate veteran who's entering the prime of his career right now. Pritchard was talking about getting exactly that type of player to put in the mix with all these young guys.

I'd love to see him on this team of course, but I have a feeling it'll take both Zbo and the draft pick to get it done. That's a pretty steep price, but his the best FA on the market this season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

why would Rashard all the sudden start playing defense, considering he didn't when Nate was his coach in Seattle?

I can't wait for the Rashard Lewis pipe dream goes away. It's lot like the Andre Miller trade fantasies that people had a few years ago. Or the constant Corey Maggette ones.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Hey, if Lewis wants to sign at our midlevel exception, he's welcome to it! I'd be happy to have him on the team.

I don't think I'd sign and trade him for Zach, though. I'm still not sold that we'd have a post game w/o Randolph.

Maybe a sign and trade for a resigned Magloire with a pick thrown in on our side to make it more palatable.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I don't want any guy who thinks that we're going to drop everything to build around him.

He's not Jordan (pre-retirement 2).


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

I am not sure that I would covet Lewis. I would prefer a T. Prince type of player. Has height/reach, can play defense and hit the three to spread the court. If Brewer could do that (I am still intrigued by J. Wright)I would be all for just drafting him. If we did that then I would send Zach to the Wizards for Jamison and whatever evens it out. He has one season left and might be flipped for something of value in December, the following off season or just cap savings. 

If we did not get Brewer and were set on Lewis, then a three way with the Wizards and Sonics could work. The priciples would be Randolph to the Wiz, Jamison to the Sonics and Lewis to Portland. This all depends on if the Sonics want anything of value back for Lewis and how badly they do not want him in Portland. I can not endorse giving up our pick in a deal for him as Seattle will lose him for nothing and do not have a ton of leverage. A future first? Sure.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Hap said:


> I can't wait for the Rashard Lewis pipe dream goes away. It's lot like the Andre Miller trade fantasies that people had a few years ago. Or the constant Corey Maggette ones.


Pipe dream? It's not like people are talking about trading for LeBron James. The Nuggets landed AI on the cheap this season, so nothing is impossible. Plus I have a feeling Pritchard is a more creative thinker than Patterson was.

There will be a lot of players available to the Blazers if Portland wants to move the draft pick in the summer.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

If Rashard would shave that thing on his chin, he'd be tolerable as a Blazer.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Hap said:


> why would Rashard all the sudden start playing defense, considering he didn't when Nate was his coach in Seattle?
> 
> I can't wait for the Rashard Lewis pipe dream goes away. It's lot like the Andre Miller trade fantasies that people had a few years ago. Or the constant Corey Maggette ones.


Amen...Like SEA would do a sign and trade with POR for Lewis anyway...talk about a pipedream....that is unless you want POR to trade away Aldridge or Roy....I am sure then they might do it...But if you think POR is going to be able to unload mediocre players or guys with big contract and as big of issues around them (Zach) to our NW rival...then you are kidding yourself...

Furthermore I think Lewis is overated anyway...Let someone else pay him big bucks and then complain when he doesn't live up to the money he is making...the guy wants to be "the man"...good...well then let him do it somewhere else...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

craigehlo said:


> Pipe dream? It's not like people are talking about trading for LeBron James. The Nuggets landed AI on the cheap this season, so nothing is impossible. Plus I have a feeling Pritchard is a more creative thinker than Patterson was.
> 
> There will be a lot of players available to the Blazers if Portland wants to move the draft pick in the summer.



I meant pipe dream in the sense of people acting like Rashard Lewis farts gold dust, and it'd be such a great thing to get him..and holding onto that for a long time. It's the same with Ray Allen, and almost comes off as a "proximity" value thing.

Because Rashard is close by, we think he's a lot better than he is.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I like Lewis' game. But a better fit that would cost less is someone like Gerald Wallace. The cat can play. I love Ime, but if we could bring Wallace in, that would be huge!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

i like gerald wallace more too. he is a better all around player than just a pure scorer


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> i like gerald wallace more too. he is a better all around player than just a pure scorer


Well then where are my points?!?!?!?! I'm not on here because I love talkin' about Ball, I'm on here to aquire as many points as possible. I heard that if you get 20,000 points, tghe Blazers P.R. staff will send Mike Rice to come over and give you some kinda freaky massage or somthin'!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

G Wallace would be a good acquisition. But Lewis wouldn't be bad either. If somehow we could get one of them without giving up LMA,ROY or our pick thatd be sweet.

I like the idea of getting D Mason, he isn't as good as Wallace or Lewis but it looks like he'll go for MLE and all his wifes family lives here.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd rather just run Ime than get Desmond Mason.

I think a lot of people undervalue what Ime brings. While he's not a star player, he's a glue type of guy that does a lot of little things that don't show up in the box score. He can shoot from outside, defend, dive for loose balls, and he doesn't try to play outside of his abilities.

If anything, Ime could play a Shane Battier or Bruce Bowen type of role.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I'd rather just run Ime than get Desmond Mason.
> 
> I think a lot of people undervalue what Ime brings. While he's not a star player, he's a glue type of guy that does a lot of little things that don't show up in the box score. He can shoot from outside, defend, dive for loose balls, and he doesn't try to play outside of his abilities.
> 
> If anything, Ime could play a Shane Battier or Bruce Bowen type of role.


I disagree. While I like having Udoka on the team, I'd much prefer for him to be down the bench a ways. I think Battier and Bowen are both clearly better than Udoka. Bowen can defend virtually every position on the floor. Udoka is SG sized but almost never plays there because he can't keep up. I love his intensity, willingness, and drive, but he's up against physical limitations in a way that even Mason isn't. (And yes, I'd take Battier and Bowen over Mason, too.)


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I like Gerald Wallace but I think he is actually going to be more expensive than Rashard Lewis. Wallace is younger, still has alot of potential to get better and can play defense. 

Lewis seems to be a bit unappreciated here. I would love to get him on this team, depending on what it would cost. He is pretty much everything we could want at SF, other than defensive effort. He is also still young. A small market team like Portland needs to really appreciate when one of the top 3 FA's express even the slightest interest. 

Desmond Mason I dont want. He is an overrated defender, his shooting would drive us crazy and I dont think he is worth the full MLE for 3-5 years(Which is what I think he will command).


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

So let's get this right. He is currently the second option on a team with Ray Allen and is unhappy because he is not the first option. On the Blazers he would certainly want to be the first option. I would rather have both Roy and Aldridge be options ahead of Lewis. Any team that does have Lewis as the first option will be one of the worst teams in the leagues. 

If Lewis tried more on defense and was happy to be part of a group more instead of wanting to be the man, then he would be much more valuable. He has skills, but his personality and defense negates his plusses.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Lewis would be a spectacular fit, IMO. He fills the Blazers' biggest need: sweet outside shooting. If the Blazers could convert Randolph into Lewis somehow (either a direct sign-and-trade or by involving a third team), I think the Blazers would be a very complete, young team. Let's project a reasonable draft possibility: Roy Hibbert.

Consider this team:

*Center:* Roy Hibbert / Joel Przybilla
*Power Forward:* LaMarcus Aldridge / Raef LaFrentz
*Small Forward:* Rashard Lewis / Ima Udoka
*Shooting Guard:* Brandon Roy / Martell Webster
*Point Guard:* Sergio Rodriguez / Jarret Jack

I think that's a pretty nice young starting five with some useful backups.

And as good an all-around player Brandon Roy is and as promising a young inside player as Aldridge is, Lewis would definitely be the most talented scorer on the team. So I don't think it'll be any problem installing him as the first option. I think Roy and Aldridge would benefit if Lewis could draw defensive pressure away from them.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I love the look of that team Minstrel. We would have great shooting, slashing and despite loosing Zach, Roy Hibbert would allow us to maintain a legit back-to-basket post presence. People are also overrating Rashard's ego. He has been on a bad team for nearly his entire career. Put him in a good situation and I think he would thrive. A few weeks ago he was almost in tears after loosing a game. Thats not an ego, thats passion. He is obviously sick of the direction Seattle is heading and wants out, which makes sence especially after spending something like 8 years there.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

Minstrel said:


> Lewis would be a spectacular fit, IMO. He fills the Blazers' biggest need: sweet outside shooting. If the Blazers could convert Randolph into Lewis somehow (either a direct sign-and-trade or by involving a third team), I think the Blazers would be a very complete, young team. Let's project a reasonable draft possibility: Roy Hibbert.
> 
> Consider this team:
> 
> ...


i like this because i think hibbert and LA would help make up for lewis' defensive issues. also they could take care of rebounding where lewis has been criticized for his. 

another intersting thing i did not realize was lewis is 6-10.
this would be sick. 
jack/sergio-both 6-3 which is a good size PG
Roy/webster- both have good size, 6-6,6-7, for the SG
Lewis - 6-10, which is a huge SF
LA - 6-11, very long for a PF
Hibbert - 7-2, enough said by those numbers

this team would average 20-25 blocks.....ok maybe not that many but wow it would be fun to watch.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

I'm with ya, Minstrel. I'm also wondering if Pritchard can somehow trade a resigned Magloire and Outlaw for Shard. From reading Quick's article today I can't help but believe that somehow Shard is going to be a blazer. I'm sure Nate could square away any of his deficiencies, like playing better defense.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

graybeard said:


> I'm with ya, Minstrel. I'm also wondering if Pritchard can somehow trade a resigned Magloire and Outlaw for Shard. From reading Quick's article today I can't help but believe that somehow Shard is going to be a blazer. I'm sure Nate could square away any of his deficiencies, like playing better defense.


i dont live in the area can you tell me about the article


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> i dont live in the area can you tell me about the article



*From Olive By Jason Quick..
"I'm confident in our management that we are going to get a good player through the draft or whatever the case may be," Jack said. "I've already heard (general manager) Kevin Pritchard say he is going to shake up the world on draft day, but whatever happens, we will welcome it."

If the future was the main story Saturday night, then Blazers fans should have noticed the event after the final buzzer. McMillan and Seattle small forward Rashard Lewis sought each other out on the court and embraced, with McMillan patting Lewis' chest during their brief exchange.

Lewis, who scored a game-high 29 points, will opt to become a free agent after this season, and at the top of the Blazers' wish list is to secure a top-level and dynamic small forward. Lewis, who spent his first six seasons under McMillan in Seattle, likened the Blazers' coach to "a father figure."

"He groomed me into the player I am today, him and Coach (Dwane) Casey," Lewis said. "I have a lot of respect for both of those guys. They stayed on me when they were coaches. . . . They gave me a chance to grow and mature, and I succeeded by learning a lot from those two guys."

Citing league tampering rules, McMillan chose not to comment on Lewis except to say he is a class act who McMillan believes is ready to become a No. 1 option on a team.

Whether their relationship will translate into an advantage or even a factor for the Blazers remains to be seen. Lewis said he has yet to think about his free agency or what his priorities will be in finding a new team.

"I don't know if they will come after me or not, so we will see what happens in July," Lewis said. "Probably sometime after the (NBA) Finals I will sit down with my agent and go from there." *

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1176618312188440.xml&coll=7


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

graybeard said:


> *From Olive By Jason Quick..
> "I'm confident in our management that we are going to get a good player through the draft or whatever the case may be," Jack said. "I've already heard (general manager) Kevin Pritchard say he is going to shake up the world on draft day, but whatever happens, we will welcome it."
> 
> If the future was the main story Saturday night, then Blazers fans should have noticed the event after the final buzzer. McMillan and Seattle small forward Rashard Lewis sought each other out on the court and embraced, with McMillan patting Lewis' chest during their brief exchange.
> ...



 I'm surprised there hasn't been more discussion on this article today. It probably deserves it's own thread. There is a huge amount of info here.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I agree with those saying Lewis seems like he might be a good fit. He was a main piece for the Sonics that last year with Nate. And his defensive issues _might_ be more easily hidden playing along side guys like Roy, Aldridge, Przybilla and, if he's still around, Outlaw. And offensively I'm totally fine with Lewis being the main option -- compared to Randolph, Lewis seems more able and/or more willing to swing the ball around, and does equally well running or not.

I'm less sold on Hibbert, Hawes, or any of the other centers that've been talked about in the draft (Oden excepted, and I like Hibbert best of the centers after Oden), though I confess I've not seen them play a lot. Just knowing what little I know, I'd lean more toward a forward like Horford, Brandan Wright,or _maaaaybe_ even Yi Jianlian, leaving Aldridge and Przybilla to be the 5s.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I love it how people question players personalities, when I'm most certain they've never even met him.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I love it how people question players personalities, when I'm most certain they've never even met him.


I admit I do this and I might be wrong sometimes, but just because I have not met them does not mean that I don't have tools to evaluate their personality. Inputs to evaluating any player would include quotes, stories about them, coaches and players comments regarding that player, actions off the court, actions on the court, how they interact with the media, how they appear to interact with their team, comments from other pundits who would be in a position to know the person, dress, girlfriend, and any other tidbit of information I can gather. 

You don't need to meet someone to form an opinion. You just don't know if your opinion is correct. I admit that I may have assessed the Lewis situation woring, but from the inputs that I do have, I question his ability to be a team first player. That's not to say that he is a bad guy or that there is no chance that he could help the Blazers,just that I see an offensive flow run through Lewis as just a tidbit better then Zach. With Aldridge and Roy, I would rather have Lewis if he accepted being a second or third option.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I see an offensive flow run through Lewis as just a tidbit better then Zach. With Aldridge and Roy, I would rather have Lewis if he accepted being a second or third option.


I think Lewis would be a perfect fit. Aldridge is more than happy being a complimentary player, and Roy is a facilitator as much as a finisher. Saying Lewis wants the offense run through him doesn't necessarily mean he's going to be dominating the ball, like, say, Zach... He's more of a ball movement type that takes his shots in the flow of the offense. Everyone gets lots of touches in that sort of system, so no one's going to mind Lewis taking a bunch of them, especially if he's hitting like he typically does.

My only concerns are contract size (would require moving Zach) and his injury history.

Dan


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

what if we had a random team that was interested in zach, for this example ill say the bobcats, and we had the bobcats sign lewis then trade him to us for zach. there would need to be other pieces but what about this for a basis? would this work in the NBA?

if we did this we wouldnt have to deal with SEA and we wouldnt give them a real scoring threat in Zach.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> I don't want any guy who thinks that we're going to drop everything to build around him.
> 
> He's not Jordan (pre-retirement 2).


That part of his quote made me nervous as well. Attitude is as important as talent. We want team guys, not prima donnas. I'm not saying he is. Just that the idea he may believe we should build around him, rather than build a team, makes me a little nervous.

Having said that, If Nate thinks he's a good fit -- I'll be quite happy if we can get him.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> what if we had a random team that was interested in zach, for this example ill say the bobcats, and we had the bobcats sign lewis then trade him to us for zach. there would need to be other pieces but what about this for a basis? would this work in the NBA?
> 
> if we did this we wouldnt have to deal with SEA and we wouldnt give them a real scoring threat in Zach.


nope would have to be a 3 way deal its illegal to do a sign and trade to another team then trade him to portland.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Nothing wrong with SEA doing a S&T then sending him to Portland, and then a third team giving the value in return to SEA. This allow us to give the value to the 3rd team for its outgoing players. Just as long as the provisions of the CBA are withheld its not a problem IMHO. S&T do not disallow a 3rd team. 3 team deals are common. It only has the S&T element in it this time.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't know if Rashard is the guy we want, I still would prefer KG, but if Nate thinks he could get the guy to play defense and wants him, maybe it's OK.

Anyway, as others have said, I think we need a third team; I tried to do something with Chicago but with their expiring contracts now expired, that option isn't good; I don't think Seattle wants to tradedown for Nocioni. New York doesn't really have any good expiring contracts anymore either.

Atlanta is not that far under the cap so it's not any easy trade. Using ESPN Trade Machine, I used Ray Allen as a proxy for a resigned Rashard and I used Darius as a proxy for a resigned Magloire. (I think to make this work Portland would have to persuade him to sign a one year contract for a sufficient amount to make the trade work capwise, maybe Magloire would do it, hoping to have a better year to build up his contract value, but he might not get much playing time in Seattle, maybe he could sign a reasonable three year deal and Seattle could trade him, maybe a 4th team needs to be involved.) Wow, i'm getting sick of this trade already.

Anyway, here's what works: Atlanta gets Randolph, sends Marvin Williams and Solomon Jones to Seattle.

Portland gets Rashard, sends Randolph to Atlanta and sends a resigned Magloire , Martell Webster and Dan Dickau to Seattle

Seattle loses Rashard and gets Marvin Williams, Martell Webster, Dan Dickau and hopefully an expiring contract of Magloire.


A variation is we also send Jack to Atlanta and get back Josh Childress (who I think could play both SG and SF), on this variant Seattle gets Lorenzen Wright instead of Solomon Jones to make salaries work. 

When I began I thought there would be some first round picks going somewhere, but looking at it, it looks fairly even? Maybe we give Seattle a couple second round picks if they have to take Lorenzen Wright or if Magloire won't sign the one year contract. Or maybe on the variant where Atlanta doesn't give up Childress, they give their 2007 pick (#11 from pacers) to Seattle?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

You can not talk to Magloire's agent let alone trade him until After July 1

HE is a FA


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Just a reminder:

Rashard Lewis can be traded now....

untl he formally opt out of his contract. He is under contract. Seattle can trade him know, with risk of im opting out of the team he ends up at.

If he ends up here... he CAN continue his contract

If he is about the money... he will opt out now and try to get more


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for that info Trader Bob, maybe I will go back to the drawing board... that should make it easier.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> Just a reminder:
> 
> Rashard Lewis can be traded now....
> 
> ...


Wow, interesting! What are the details of his contract?


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Actually it didn't make it easier, ESPN trade checker won't let me trade Rashard at all, and Realgm kept saying Atlanta was over the cap, but I finally got something.

Atlanta sends Marvin Williams, Salim Stoudamire and Anthony Johnson (the last two guys only have one year left on contracts), they receive Randolph.

Seattle sends Rashard Lewis to Portland and receives Marvin Williams, Salim Stoudamire, Anthony Johnson and from Portland Martell Webster.

Portland receives Rashard Lewis and sends out Zach and Webster.

Would Seattle do this? Maybe. What if their owner has decided he wants to move the team, which I think would take at least a year or two ( maybe needs to build a new arena in Oklahoma City) and he knows that Rashard is going to opt out and demand a lot of money, so he decides to start cutting salary until they get established in the new city. Maybe Portland or Atlanta needs to give a 2008 first rounder to Seattle.

Atlanta basically gives up Marvin Williams for Zach Randolph, seems like a good idea for them.

Portland trades Zach and Webster for Rashard Lewis (and by the way just read a quote by Bob Hill that Rashard has a great work ethic and is getting "nothing but better". Also says he is very coachable).


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> Actually it didn't make it easier, ESPN trade checker won't let me trade Rashard at all, and Realgm kept saying Atlanta was over the cap, but I finally got something.
> 
> Atlanta sends Marvin Williams, Salim Stoudamire and Anthony Johnson (the last two guys only have one year left on contracts), they receive Randolph.
> 
> ...



I think to get Atlanta involved we will need to give up Jack. I also think in order to get Seattle motivated enough to help a division rival get the SF they covet we will need to give up our pick.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> Just a reminder:
> 
> Rashard Lewis can be traded now....
> 
> ...


I don't think that's the case. I thought that players with ETO's couldn't be moved after the trade deadline. Mike Bibby falls into the same category IIRC.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Samuel said:


> I don't think that's the case. I thought that players with ETO's couldn't be moved after the trade deadline. Mike Bibby falls into the same category IIRC.


You're right, Samuel. From the CBA FAQ page:



> Teams are free to make trades again once their season has ended, but cannot trade players whose contracts are ending or could end due to an option or ETO.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

OK, MM, I'll give our 2008 draft pick to Seattle, drop Salim Stoudamire out of the deal (so Seattle will take even less salary back) and send jarret jack to Atlanta (but they must send Josh Childress to us.) How's that? I'll even give Atlanta our top two picks in the 2nd round this year.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Forgot our new lineup:

PG Steve Blake (we send Nate Mc Millan, KP, Paul Allen, mayor of Portland, whoever, to talk Blake into signing up with us again), Sergio Rodriguez, Fred Jones

SG Brando Roy, Josh Childress, Fred Jones

SF Rashard Lewis, Josh Childress

PF La Marcus Aldrige, Travis Outlaw

Center Przbilla, LaFrentz, draft Roy Hibbert

With josh Childrss onboard, I guess we would let go of Ime Udoka, there would be room on the roster but would PA want to pay?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> OK, MM, I'll give our 2008 draft pick to Seattle, drop Salim Stoudamire out of the deal (so Seattle will take even less salary back) and send jarret jack to Atlanta (but they must send Josh Childress to us.) How's that? I'll even give Atlanta our top two picks in the 2nd round this year.




Honestly I don't think you will be able to get it done without this years pick invloved, but it would be nice. I also don't think we'd be walking away with both Williams and Childress.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Nobody thought we would ever get Nate McMillan away from Seattle either! Or that we would get the best two rookies in last year's draft.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ukrainefan said:


> Nobody thought we would ever get Nate McMillan away from Seattle either! Or that we would get the best two rookies in last year's draft.


True dat.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Ukrainefan said:


> Nobody thought we would ever get Nate McMillan away from Seattle either! Or that we would get the best two rookies in last year's draft.



With all due respect I am not certain we got the 2 best rookies in last year's draft. I am fine with 2 of the best 3 however.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

"Portland here I come!"











*Seattle SuperSonics' Rashard Lewis smiles as he chats with reporters after leaving the team's practice facility after collecting his belongings, Thursday, April 19, 2007, in Seattle. Lewis is expected to opt out of his contract and become a highly sought-after free agent.* 

(AP Photo/Elaine Thompson)


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Samuel said:


> I don't think that's the case. I thought that players with ETO's couldn't be moved after the trade deadline. Mike Bibby falls into the same category IIRC.


Thanks Samuel for pointing that out

I SIT corrected...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ukrainefan said:


> Forgot our new lineup:
> 
> PG Steve Blake (we send Nate Mc Millan, KP, Paul Allen, mayor of Portland, whoever, to talk Blake into signing up with us again), Sergio Rodriguez, Fred Jones
> 
> ...




PG Jarrett Jack, Steve Blake, Sergio Rodriguez 

SG Brando Roy, Martell Webster, Fred Jones

SF Rashard Lewis, Josh Childress, Ime Udoka

PF LaMarcus Aldrige, Travis Outlaw

C Roy Hibbert?, Przbilla, LaFrentz


I would love to get that kind of a lineup

I think I prefer JJ to Blake and to keep Webster


We move Zach + ? for Lewis and Childress (maybe trade down) and throw in Miles and Dickau somewhere... a pipe dream I am sure!

Not so sure I would take Hibbert


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

^^steve blake wont sign to be 3rd string pg.......if we sign blake then he will start


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> i like gerald wallace more too. he is a better all around player than just a pure scorer


Gerald Wallace has played 52 minutes total in 15 careeer play-off games. His stats this season are with a garbage team. He's a piss poor FT shooter (64% career avg.) and he is under 33% from the 3 pt. line. He's also had exactly one semi-productive season in the NBA, and he still scored 4 pts a game less than Lewis. That guy is fool's gold, not Lewis.

Hell, Brandon Roy is a better all-around player than Gerald Wallace right now. I'd rather have him as a second ball-handling option and Lewis shooting off the wing or posting on a mismatch.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

I wonder if it's at all possible to land Lewis without giving up Zach. I know people have said they play the same (all offense/no defense), but I think they would compliment one another extremely well. Zach is a superb low post player and Lewis is an excellent perimeter shooter. If Zach gets doubled/tripled, we'd have a reliable outside threat in Lewis. 

Any deal would probably rely on a resigned Outlaw and our pick, along with some extra salary.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

SLAM said:


> I wonder if it's at all possible to land Lewis without giving up Zach. I know people have said they play the same (all offense/no defense), but I think they would compliment one another extremely well. Zach is a superb low post player and Lewis is an excellent perimeter shooter. If Zach gets doubled/tripled, we'd have a reliable outside threat in Lewis.
> 
> Any deal would probably rely on a resigned Outlaw and our pick, along with some extra salary.


Having two big salary guys, neither of which is a franchise caliber player, is the problem.

If we (essentially) trade Zach (big salary) for Lewis (big salary), then the Blazers are in good shape with the payroll.

If we trade several cheap players for Lewis, and end up with two big salaries, the Blazers will be forced to get rid of Zach within a short period of time, or dump several other players to stay under the tax.

There could be two separate deals. But, I just don't see the Blazers wanting two high paid scorers on the team. It isn't a good idea.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

papag said:


> Hell, Brandon Roy is a better all-around player than Gerald Wallace right now.



roy is a better all-around player than lewis right now too : )


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

could they trade zbo to clear space for a sign and trade?

maybe miles would be medically retired?


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> could they trade zbo to clear space for a sign and trade?
> 
> maybe miles would be medically retired?


We don't need to clear space for a sign and trade, because they fall under the salary matching rules of trading rather than the salary cap rules of signing free agents.

If we cleared enough salary space, hypothetically, we could sign Lewis without having to offer anything in trade, but realistically we would have had to dump massive contracts before the trade deadline last season, and it can't be done now in time for this summer's free agent signing period.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

bump. 

I'd been looking for these Rashard quotes on the net and couldn't find them. So if anybody else wanted them, here they are.


----------

